# Raises head at trot



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

There could be numerous reasons.

Do you have a video? Hard to tell without "seeing" whats going on.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

No, I don't. Sorry.


----------



## CrossCountryStar (Aug 10, 2012)

Try getting your horses head on the bit. You will need to basically push and pull your horse at the same time. You will push your horse with your legs and pull on the reins at the same time. When you feel your horse start putting his head down, release with your hands for a second to show him that is what you want, then get his attention back and collect him again. After a few minutes of repeating these steps, your horses next should become rounder and not as high. 
But when you collect your horse on the bit, you are actually engaging his hind legs, bringing them more under his barrel, and doing so, it requires him to lower his head to get his balance. 
But as you do this, remember to keep your heels down, back strait, and hands on the reins. And lift your hands a few inches heigher on the horses neck.
This is what my instructor taught me so I hope it helps!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Please don't 'push and pull at the same time'. Great method of getting the horse confused, jamming him up, teaching him to back off the bridle, and shooting the hind legs straight out the back door. Basically resulting in the oposite definition of collection. 


I would bet my bottom dollar on it that your horse is on the forehand. Horses that are not working correctly show most clearly in transitions, particularly the downward transition from canter to trot. The horse is unbalanced, and needs to throw its neck up to keep itself on its feet through the transition. Then it can go back to 'faking it' when its cruising along in one pace again. 

Learning to ride correct transitions, with a qualified instructor will be your best friend if you REALLY want to fix this problem. 
It is not possible to teach you over the internet, as it relies very much on 'feel' - I cannot tell you when you're doing the right thing, by typing 

Basically, the goal is to have the horse take more weight on its hind legs, than its front legs. Essentially putting the horse in rear wheel drive. Until the hind legs are active, you will NEVER have a good transition, and will NEVER have the horse 'on the bit' or 'collected'. Hind leg engagement, into a quiet, elastic hand that does NOT pull backwards, are what will give you perfect transitions every time.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

CrossCountryStar said:


> Try getting your horses head on the bit. You will need to basically push and pull your horse at the same time. You will push your horse with your legs and pull on the reins at the same time. When you feel your horse start putting his head down, release with your hands for a second to show him that is what you want, then get his attention back and collect him again. After a few minutes of repeating these steps, your horses next should become rounder and not as high.
> But when you collect your horse on the bit, you are actually engaging his hind legs, bringing them more under his barrel, and doing so, it requires him to lower his head to get his balance.
> But as you do this, remember to keep your heels down, back strait, and hands on the reins. And lift your hands a few inches heigher on the horses neck.
> This is what my instructor taught me so I hope it helps!


Sorry, I can't let it go without addressing this post directly.

You are thinking backwards. You've got some of the right words, but in the wrong order. The horse cannot engage its hind legs, by pulling the head down. 
We must engage the hind legs first, but driving them with the leg and seat, and leaving the hands quietly at the wither, NEVER pulling back. Hands are allowed to go three ways only - forward, up and sideways. Never, ever backwards. 
Think of it this way. You have a wooden pole attached from your hand, to the horse's hind leg. Push your hand forward, and the hind leg is pulled forward. Pulled your hand back, and the hind leg is pushed back. 
Pulling your rein pushes the hind legs backwards. It does the oposite of what you want it to do. 

In the OP's case, if the horse is unbalanced, pulling its head down is then removing the ability of the horse to balance. You end up with a horse than panics and trips in the transitions.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

It could be a number of things: iffy seat (the trot seat is much harder to "get" than the canter and walk seat,) noisy hands, stiffness, lameness at the trot (never know!) 

It's good to video yourself and watch your body at all the gaits. Then you can make the necessary changes to see if it improves or not. If it doesn't, then perhaps there's a bigger underlying issue (behavioral or medical)


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

Kayty, he has a great canter to trot transition. I meant from walk to trot.
Once he gets working a little while he lowers it though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

If the walk-trot transition is sticky, my bet is that he's 1. Not being prepared sufficiently for the transition and 2. Not active enough behind to remain 'on the bit'.


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

How can I get him more active behind?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

Also, how can I get him to pick up the canter right from the walk? A good transition?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Don't even contemplate working on canter walks and walk canters until you have your basic transitions sorted out. You are jumping the gun trying to get a walk-canter if the horse struggles with a walk-trot. 

The walk needs to be active, round and marching before you ask for the transition, half halts are your best friend. You can also ask for the transition to trot out of leg yield on the circle in the early stages, it will give you more control over the bend and the inside hind leg, which will assist in keeping the horse balanced. 
The hind legs need to be working, there should be more weight on them, than the front legs. Also bare in mind that if 'round' to you means jiggling the reins and pulling his head down, he's going to be unbalanced and need to fling his head up to get into the higher gair. 


Get yourself a good instructor. Thats the best advice anyone on this forum can give you.


----------

